# Dremel



## utkarsh007 (Nov 12, 2010)

Hey please help 
I want to buy a Dremel rotary tool 
I live in Agra and i have searched every where but its not available in India so tell me any shop in Agra that sells Dremel tools


----------



## Anish (Jun 26, 2011)

*bump*

Can any one? at-least  a reliable online store to buy dremel 300 (55 accessories)


----------



## asingh (Jun 26, 2011)

ebay india should have 'em.

By the way, what you going to MOD.


----------



## Anish (Jun 26, 2011)

I am working on building robots dude.....


----------



## asingh (Jun 26, 2011)

Anish said:


> I am working on building robots dude.....



I sincerely apologize then. My mistake to assume. You can check out ebay portal, else let us know, we can further help you.


----------



## cyclops (Jun 27, 2011)

Bosch distributes the Dremels in India. Goto any of your local Bosch dealer and ask for the details. He may not have it ready stock, but can be ordered..


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 27, 2011)

you neet 55pcs or 25 pieces set?


----------



## Anish (Jun 27, 2011)

^55 pieces set. But i dont trust ebay. It seems some local guys are selling dremel there, how to trust them.?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 27, 2011)

dont worry buddy 
order from this site
you will receive in max 3 days.. 

DREMEL 300 series Rotary Multi tool with 25 accessories & Carry Case


----------



## Anish (Jun 27, 2011)

^thankyou friend....for the link
I can get to that place itself.... as I am near chennai


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 28, 2011)

^^then thats gr8... in starting who said Agra?


----------



## HailStonE (Jul 15, 2011)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^then thats gr8... in starting who said Agra?




OP is actually from Agra... Its available on eBay through MacPower Tools...


----------

